# What is Enzo - Breed guessing



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

So I think there is some terrier in him, but I am wondering what you all think. I am really bad at telling this kind of stuff and would love to see some guesses!































Sorry the pictures aren't the best I take them with my phone lol!


Thanks,

Iowadoglover


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm seeing smooth coat border collie.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like a border/Jack to me. (Border Collie/Jack Russell) Here is our Border/Jack, Stryker.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh wow i think you guys are spot on! What about the spots though? I mean they are pretty distinct!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Border collies can come in ticking like that. Check out this website

http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/Permanent/BCColors_Ticked/BC_ColorTicked.html


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh yep they do ! Well I will be darn I think you all might have nailed it. Enzo is GO GO GO GO and LOVES chasing ball so he keeps me busy. 

Any other guesses?!?!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like you need to start Flyball


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Sounds like you need to start Flyball


Oh goodness what is flyball?!!?!??!


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmmm he certainly appears to be a border jack. Another thing though his tail makes a full curle could that suggest another bread!?!?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

.......FlyBall!!


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Keechak said:


> .......FlyBall!!



Oh gosh hmmm....Man that looks fun but I cant imagine its easy to learn!


Can Border Jack's have curled tails?


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Border/Jacks almost always have curled tails. Both of mine do. They are not that common of a breed except in the flyball community. His personality definitely sounds Border/Jack.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate to have to re-home this guy but I am not sure our 1200 sf second story condo is going to be a good fit for him . We do have large yard space and i take him out for walks about 3 hours a day including car rides dog park and ball chasing....but I think that he might be to much dog for us
. I can't bare to take him back to the humane society as its not his fault we picked him and I could never live with myself knowing he is in that place. I guess well see if 3 hours a week day and constant weekend attention is enough!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

How old is he? Border/Jacks for the most part are very smart dogs. If you find he is still active after alot of physical excercise, then excercise his brain. You can teach him a hand touch, spin, sit, down, stand and loose leash walking (that last one will be a difficult one for an active dog). You can also google "It's your choice" and focus games. The dogs enjoy interacting with you and it actually creates a stronger bond between you. Are there any positive dog training facilities in your area? That would be a good place to start.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

He is 2 atleast according to the vet....I taught him sit in under an hour lol! I will have to get some books and work on some more tricks! Enzo is going to be taking most my time from now on it would seem lol!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

IowaDogLover said:


> Oh gosh hmmm....Man that looks fun but I cant imagine its easy to learn!
> 
> 
> Can Border Jack's have curled tails?


Flyball is very easy to learn, for the dog lol. What area do you live? there maybe a Flyball club near you.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Borderjack? Really? I don't see that at ALL. Personally, I see Pointer/Smooth Fox Terrier.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

How tall is he and how much does he weigh?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Fox Terrier is my guess as well, look at those cute ears!


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

Smooth Fox Terrier mix was my first thought.


----------



## Tails (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm no expert, but he looks like a Pointer to me. Here is one that looks like him, I look after this guy where I work.

(My first post, I hope I did the picture correctly!)


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

he is 27 pounds and man I don't even know how tall.....I will have to measure him!

I definetly see the pointer in him and the smooth fox terrier!


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Man I really see the pointer in him definetly because of the markings! The smooth fox terrier looks like him a lot too!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

This is completely off topic, but where did his name come from? I'm asking because I read an awesome book the other day about a dog named Enzo, the book was called 'the art of dancing in the rain'


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Hallie said:


> This is completely off topic, but where did his name come from? I'm asking because I read an awesome book the other day about a dog named Enzo, the book was called 'the art of dancing in the rain'




My wife's dad came up with it lol. The full name is Mr. Enzo Dynamite Davis


----------

